

Higgs Boson discovery before 2014 trades at less than 40% on Intrade - jessriedel
https://www.intrade.com/jsp/intrade/trading/t_index.jsp?selConID=622297

======
jessriedel
The volume on Intrade for many of these niche futures is very low, which may
make the payoff for correcting poor market prices too low to motivate
knowledgeable physicists. But I think some more publicity for Intrade and
prediction markets in general would be a great thing.

Full disclosure: I have several unfilled positions on the Higgs and
Supersymmetry.

